# First HDR pictures, C&C please



## ::trainwreck:: (Sep 3, 2009)

Here are my first attempts on HDR. C&C please (yes, i already know about the bad lens flare in 1 and yes I know about the small halo in 3)

1





2




3


----------



## dry3210 (Sep 4, 2009)

I think these pictures might have been better without HDR.  Perhaps post up one of the regular ones.


----------



## ::trainwreck:: (Sep 4, 2009)

dry3210 said:


> I think these pictures might have been better without HDR.  Perhaps post up one of the regular ones.


----------



## ::trainwreck:: (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## ::trainwreck:: (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## ocular (Sep 4, 2009)

They are better without being tone comp. Here's a suggestion, shoot in the morning or just when the sun is setting, either will play to your advantage. Direct sun can be fun but it doesn't work in this setting


----------



## ::trainwreck:: (Sep 5, 2009)

Okay, I'll try it and see how that works.


----------

